# T8 lighting help please!



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Jan 2008)

Hi there,
Until me and the fiance move into our own flat (julyish) I've been banned from setting up the new 180 litre tank I got at the FoF. Which I guess is good as I will be earning money then, so will be able to pay for stuff like a nice cabinet.

Atm though I'm still have one tank on the go, which is a Fluval duo deep 600. The reflectors are PANTS and keep falling into the tank. Also my aqua-glo and sun-glo are old and tired and I really need new ones.

From reading reviews I thought I'd get the sylvania grolux 18 inch 15 watt for the enhancing fish colours but then I'm stuck as the other two I wanted don't come in that size! I thought I'd have either the Philips de Luxe Pro 965 or the Osram Lumilux 880 Skywhite but as they aren't in the size I want I don't know what to get. Could someone please advise me what other bulb I should get?

Ps I think these might be some options http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/15-Watt-18-Inch_2 oooooor this one www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Biolux/18-Inch-Fluorescent-Tube-15W-Biolux-Osram-15-Watt


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jan 2008)

When I was using my Duo Deep 800's original hood I used Arcadia reflectors that clip over the tubes.  The rear was a bit of a squeeze but they did fit in.

Andy


----------

